

Selected for Google Glass to run political experiments - alexpatton
http://ozeanmedia.com/ozean-media/ozean-selected-for-google-glass-explorers/
We are soliciting ideas for possible political field experiments using Google Glass.  I have faith that Hackernews will deliver FANTASTIC ideas.
======
alexpatton
Currently, we are busy racking our brains and designing all types of field
experiments that we could possibly do in a campaign setting once we get our
hands on Glass. However, we thought we would ask you, because WE KNOW
HACKERNEWS WILL HAVE FANTASTIC IDEAS!

For political campaigns, what are possible experiments we can run with Google
Glass?

